# First workbench is in progress ...



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

So I've been finally setting up a small dedicated workshop to help me organize my tools and try to work a bit more effeciently. I realized I really needed a bench to work ( that's how I sold the misses on it ).

I decided to just gp for it and incorporate different ideas and styles, and to use scraps I had and an old cabinet found on the curb. As I was getting going I got super lucky and stumbled into this awesome free top. Several hundred sq. ft. of this wood had been donated to our church for us to use in the design department. It had been burried under a ton of other stuff for quite a while. The church can't see needing it for anything, so I inherited a few 6 ft. pieces with more ready if I need it.

Here's how it looks so far. The total top dimentions are 25.5 X 52.5 inches. It will be 36 in. tall. I still need to install the same top material on the lower shelf area; sand everything, then sand the top more ( up to 800 grit ); put all the finish on; then install the cabinet doors and the Rockler HD quick release front vise and German shoulder vise as my tail vise. Oh, and drill out all my dog holes, and put in the aluminum t-track down the center.

Let me know what you think. Ideas and critiques welcome!

click for a slideshow. 

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e10/ashlea30/?action=view&current=4aa5f07c.pbw


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like you're off to a great start. The top is great. Remember that you don't need high-end tools to create high-end products. Keep up the good work and be sure to post pics of the next project - built on the new bench. GOOD JOB!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks nice so far. I think you don't need to sand up to 800 grit though, that's overkill unless your smoothing a finish. Is that cabinet under it metal? My only critique would be the rest of the table looks so nice, the top looks very traditional then the cabinet under it just looks like it doesn't fit. I have no doubt it'll be handy though, just depends if you are going for utility, looks, or a mix of the two.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm itching to get thing done soon. 

I'm sanding to 800 to assure the surface is smooth as silk and also to help achieve the desired finish I'm using. The oak top just calls out to be special. 

The cabinet underneath is an old wood radio cabinet that had been painted a few times. It's getting sanded down to bare wood again and new doors put on. If the exterior isn't in great shape after sanding I'll practice on veneering it. I hope it will fit in nicely after that. 

I also have to attach it's legs and the lower shelf.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

midcent' dave said:


> Thanks guys. I'm itching to get thing done soon.
> 
> I'm sanding to 800 to assure the surface is smooth as silk and also to help achieve the desired finish I'm using. The oak top just calls out to be special.
> 
> ...


In that case....SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I love the idea of using the scraps and wood from your church. Even the old TV cabinet. There's something nice about putting throwaway stuff to new use.

I'm a little curious about the extra effort on the top also (sanding to 800 grit, smooth as silk, etc.). I would think after a while the top is going to get a lot of use and abuse, being a work bench and all. I'm also curious why you're installing a t-track down the center.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

My only concern would be the base. Might have to put feet of some description under it...otherwise would be rough to get to sit flat on an unlevel floor...The rest of the design is awsome.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you again guys for all the help and comments. I really appreciate it. 

The extra effort on the top is certainly overkill I'm sure, but that old flooring is just so cool I want to see how much I can make it pop. I'm using a staining process I used when I did high-end custom pipes. Good practice for later. Think I'll have to make a tabletop with it soon. 

The t-track is really going in for two reasons. The top came in 12.5" widths and each edge was cut to fit the next piece. So when I was staring at it trying to decide how to get away from ripping 3 pieces down and just using 2, I was originally putting an exotic wood inset down the middle or sides, but I'm really not set up to rip real thin stock yet. As I was browsing the web looking for ideas I found the heavy duty t-track at Peachtree was the exact size of my existing empty space. Cool! That, and it will surely come in handy to have some moveable hold-downs and such. It will also be used as a centered adjustable bench dog system for my tail vise. I'll have any length dog I'll ever need at the turn of a nob. 

I do have legs to put on it. I've got 2 2xs laminated together then rabbitted? to fit the underside frame. Each end's legs will have a 1" dowel stretcher tying them together. 

I really like the idea of having small casters on one side, but haven't decided how I want them incorporated yet. Maybe the piano hinge route?


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I like it. You've obviously put some thought into it. Hold-downs and bench dogs in the t-track... very innovative. You have me really anxious to see it completed, especially that beautiful top. Good luck.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks K. 

More work done today. Man, I wish brown would hurry up with my vises!!:laughing:


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a couple updated pics of a few things:

Top with pre-finish sanding oil applied. The grain is really going to shine on this wood. Whick I found out was made by a manufacturing company as the flooring in semi trailers. Strange but true. Built to drive a forklift on.

















I put down the lower shelf and made my drawer (which has to be rebuilt because I hated the box).










I also did my first inlay for the vise front plate. I used black palm.









Lot's left to do. The front vise will be here today so I need to get busy.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

That's awesome! Very nice work!!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats just way to nice for a workbench
really looks great and solid


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> thats just way to nice for a workbench
> really looks great and solid


LoL! Not toooo good; although I may cringe the first few times I bang the crap out of the top. 


Got my new Rockler front vise in today. Have it all mounted up, but I need to go back and add a 1/16th shim on the right side to get it proper level. Works like a charm though. Feel like a kid at Christmas. :shifty:

















BTW - the vise is awesome, but the handle is horrible. Not even close to to a good fit. Oh well. I'll just have to make another one.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is turning into one beautiful bench. I like the use of the t-track too, I can think of about a million things to use that for.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Have another snow day here, so I thought I would drop in a few update pics.

I'm in the process of applying the finish. With all the advise and realizing I was being anal, I decided to stop sanding at 220. It's a workbench and it didn't make sense to try to make it look like a dining table.:no:

I am using a dyeing process for the rich colors that let the grain stand out and the ease of use. I've found that dyes can give you a very lasting and durable finish as well. I have the final colors applied to most of the bench. Still need to finish the lower shelf and the legs. I have to apply a sealing finish topcoat. Can't decide if I will use a thin coat of water based poly or not. I could just use a waxing finish, but it won't quite give me the sealing effect I want. I don't need a super glossy finish and don't want it to be slick like glass. I would use a brush laquer, but I'm indoors and worried about the fire risk. Any ideas there?

I have to put on the front doors and set up the tail vise when it comes in. I picked up a Sjoberg end vise on the bay and it should be here soon.

Let me know what your thoughts are. Like it? Hate it? All critiques are welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

love the workbench but hate the colors but hey its not mine and if you are happy thats all that matters


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> love the workbench but hate the colors but hey its not mine and if you are happy thats all that matters


LOL. I did say ALL critiques welcomed. :laughing:

I figured I'd get quite a few of those actually. I knew I wanted a red top and the ebony was a last minute choice. I'm not a big advocate of covering up nice wood with paint so I went the dye route. It's very bold now, but it should tone down with the final sand/polish then it gets a thin topcoat. I do like it though. The ebony hides a lot of flaws in the recycled 2xs I used. 

Btw - the t-track is going to be very cool to use I think.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hell of a job! I even like the color choice.:yes:


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I got to tell you, I really like it. I like the colors too. Is the smaller area below the drawer going to match the top?


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. 

I really don't mind if someone doesn't like it as much as the next. Can't please all of the people all of the time. Heck, I have a hard time pleasing me most of the time. LOL!

Yeah, Kirk. The lower shelf gets the same red treatment as the top. I have it dyed now and waiting for wipedown and finishing.

I went ahead and finished one side of the top to give a couple compare/contrast pics. You can see the big difference in the boldness of the red when it's done. I wiped it down with a light coat of Danish oil, then I gave it a few coats of wax and buffed it lightly. it will harden up nicely and be very resilient to glue and such; and I'll only have to rewax it every few weeks or so.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Couple more pics. Both sides wiped and waxed.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think it looks great. And you did the right thing by building it right the first time. When I figured out that I needed a bench I just threw one together with 2x4's and plywood and threw a cheap vice on it. the vice was so crappy that I never use it and it just gets in the way. the rest of the bench isn't much better. So take your time and do it right and you should be happy with it.

Hendo


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

robert421960 said:


> love the workbench but hate the colors but hey its not mine and if you are happy thats all that matters


POTM (post of the month) goes to Robert421960 I had a good chuckle at this post. 

p.s. the bench looks great!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice bench! That will draw attention from visitors all right!


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Good job Dave! :thumbsup:

It looks very functional and solid. I even like how the colors came out in the end. I wasn't a fan of the earlier pic when you first dyed the top, but the end result looks good to me.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Your work paid off on that one. That's a great looking bench!

Rob


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks again for all the comments and encouragement! Even you Robert! :icon_cool:

Finished the t-track install and set in my first bench dog holes. Made up some dogs too with 3/4 poplar and black palm. 

My Sjoberg vise came in today but it's missing a pretty important piece. Anyone no where to find a threaded plate or piece for my vise to screw into?!? Guess I might need to find a local machinist to tap something for it.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

I like that bench. !!!!

I must say that I would have to go with Burgandy if possible. :thumbsup: instead of the Red.


I have not tried to use an oil like Tung Oil over another stain or dye as of yet. Have you considered using Tung Oil as your finish coat?


OOOPPPSSSS. Just read your post about using Danish Oil. Looks great.


----------



## Danpolito (Feb 16, 2011)

midcent' dave said:


> LoL! Not toooo good; although I may cringe the first few times I bang the crap out of the top.
> 
> Got my new Rockler front vise in today. Have it all mounted up, but I need to go back and add a 1/16th shim on the right side to get it proper level. Works like a charm though. Feel like a kid at Christmas. :shifty:
> 
> BTW - the vise is awesome, but the handle is horrible. Not even close to to a good fit. Oh well. I'll just have to make another one.


I just completed my bench top . It's about 2 3/4 thick and I need to find a front vice that doesn't need mortising. Any suggestions? Btw - which Rockler vice did you purchase?


----------

